# Average monthly electricity in a Florida house



## longshill (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,
I am doing facts finding on buying a property in florida (fort Lauderdale area|) and looking to find out how much would an electricity cost me for a single family house on a monthly basis, given that I am not going to be there most of the year. I'd appreciate if someone could give me an idea.
Thanks
Bill
PS Also what would be a monthly property maintenance fee to look after the lawn etc.?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I know we are reputed to be omnipotent, but why would you expect to find the answers on a Canadian financial forum? Try Googling the subject on Florida web sites.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

OhGreatGuru said:


> we are reputed to be omnipotent


You mean omniscient


----------



## coloradorockies (Apr 8, 2011)

The tenants in my 1350 sq ft single story house in Orlando have had elec bills of close to $300 for the last two months. No pool pump, either!


----------



## longshill (Apr 7, 2011)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I know we are reputed to be omnipotent, but why would you expect to find the answers on a Canadian financial forum? Try Googling the subject on Florida web sites.


Because there are Canadians who own properties in Florida and visit this forum.


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

It's very hot in FL, humid too. You might find after few years you like the cool after all, my thoughts anyways.
I hear some people need A/C all year to prevent mold and rot in their homes. So bills maybe higher and even when your not there. Or consider a different construction.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree that AC will be the primary driver of electricity costs in Florida. Think of a 3 ton unit running half the time. It will cost between $800 and $1000 to run such a unit in Fort Myers for the year. Orlando would be 10% cheaper, and Miami would be 20% more.

Source


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

This web site from DOE will give you the average.

http://www.eia.doe.gov/cneaf/electricity/esr/table5.html

But it's pretty meaningless without house size, age, is it airconditioned, etc.

Electric power rates are here:
http://www.eia.doe.gov/cneaf/electricity/epm/table5_6_b.html

If you can find a calculator for lighting/heating/cooling/ and miscellaneus electrical consumption in Florida you might be able to work it out.

You might be better off searching Real Estate llistings and see if they have utility costs for houses in the size you are looking for.


----------

